# Bank deposit compensation limits reducing?



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Currently bank deposits in a single institution are insured for £85K (£170K for joint accounts), but this is reducing to £75K (£150K for joint accounts) from Jan 2016

I've heard very little about this but i thought everyone should know and arrange their finances accordingly!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

NatWest have send out flyers


----------

